# Fehler beim mergen von x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

## 3PO

Hi,

beim letzen world Update, blieb der Compiler bei x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8 hängen:

```
....

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathExt.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathFilename.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathHaveExt.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathHavePath.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathParse.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathRealDup.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathStripExt.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathStripFilename.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/path/RTPathStripTrailingSlash.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/rand/rand.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/rand/randadv.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/rand/randparkmiller.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCat.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCatEx.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCatP.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCatPEx.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCmp.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCopy.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCopyEx.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCopyP.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrCopyPEx.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrNCmp.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrNLen.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/RTStrNLenEx.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/straprintf.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/strformat.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/strformatnum.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/strformatrt.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/strformattype.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/strprintf.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/strtonum.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/stringalloc.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/utf-16.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/utf-8.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/table/avlpv.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/time/time.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTLogWriteStdErr-stub-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTMpGetArraySize-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTRandAdvCreateSystemFaster-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTSemEventWait-2-ex-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTSemEventWaitNoResume-2-ex-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTSemEventMultiWait-2-ex-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTSemEventMultiWaitNoResume-2-ex-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/errvars-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/uuid-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/alloc-r0drv.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/initterm-r0drv.cpp

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/generic/semspinmutex-r0drv-generic.c

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/VBox/log-vbox.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/VBox/logbackdoor.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/misc/thread.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/string/strpbrk.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/err/RTErrConvertToErrno.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/common/err/RTErrConvertFromErrno.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTAssertShouldPanic-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/RTLogWriteStdOut-stub-generic.cpp

  CXX     RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/generic/mppresent-generic.cpp

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.c

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.c

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.c

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.c

  C       RuntimeGuestR0 - {C}/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.c

In file included from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7:0,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_32.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:2,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/tlbflush.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/highmem.h:26,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/highmem.h:33,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.c:31:

/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:7:29: fatal error: asm/unistd_32.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

kmk: *** [/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -include /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include/VBox/VBoxGuestMangling.h -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -msoft-float -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_WITH_DEBUGGER -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/opt/VirtualBox\" -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_X86 -D__X86__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.c

kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7:0,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_32.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:2,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/tlbflush.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/highmem.h:26,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/highmem.h:33,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.c:31:

/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:7:29: fatal error: asm/unistd_32.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

kmk: *** [/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -include /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include/VBox/VBoxGuestMangling.h -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -msoft-float -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_WITH_DEBUGGER -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/opt/VirtualBox\" -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_X86 -D__X86__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.c

In file included from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7:0,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_32.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:2,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/tlbflush.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/highmem.h:26,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/highmem.h:33,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.c:31:

/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:7:29: fatal error: asm/unistd_32.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

kmk: *** [/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -include /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include/VBox/VBoxGuestMangling.h -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -msoft-float -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_WITH_DEBUGGER -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/opt/VirtualBox\" -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_X86 -D__X86__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.c

In file included from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7:0,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_32.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:2,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/tlbflush.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/highmem.h:26,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/highmem.h:33,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.c:31:

/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:7:29: fatal error: asm/unistd_32.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

kmk: *** [/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -include /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include/VBox/VBoxGuestMangling.h -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -msoft-float -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_WITH_DEBUGGER -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/opt/VirtualBox\" -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_X86 -D__X86__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.c

In file included from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/unistd.h:7:0,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_32.h:4,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:2,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/tlbflush.h:5,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/highmem.h:26,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/highmem.h:33,

                 from /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:86,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.c:31:

/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:7:29: fatal error: asm/unistd_32.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

kmk: *** [/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@gcc -c -O2 -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -include /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/generated/autoconf.h -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-sign-compare -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -include /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include/VBox/VBoxGuestMangling.h -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -msoft-float -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-i386/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include/asm-x86/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -I/lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/build/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_WITH_DEBUGGER -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/opt/VirtualBox\" -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_X86 -D__X86__ -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -DMODULE -DKBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DKBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR\(vboxdrv\) -DIN_SUP_R0 -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o -Wp,-MP -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.c

kmk: *** Exiting with status 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8 failed (compile phase):

 *   kmk failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5566:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           MAKE="kmk" emake TOOL_YASM_AS=yasm KBUILD_PATH="${S}/kBuild" || die "kmk failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/log/portage/x11-drivers:xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8:20120409-181704.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/x11-drivers:xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.8:20120409-181704.log'
```

Soweit ich das verstehe liegt hier der Fehler:

```
fatal error: asm/unistd_32.h: No such file or directory 

compilation terminated.
```

Die "unistd_32.h" gibt es aber:

```
vdr01 ~ # locate unistd_32.h

/usr/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/lib/klibc/include/asm-x86/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.2.11-gentoo/arch/sh/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.2.11-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.2.6-gentoo/arch/sh/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.2.6-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.2.9-gentoo/arch/sh/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.2.9-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.3.0-gentoo/arch/sh/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.3.0-gentoo/arch/x86/include/generated/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.3.0-gentoo/tools/perf/util/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.3.1-gentoo/arch/sh/include/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.3.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/generated/asm/unistd_32.h

/usr/src/linux-3.3.1-gentoo/tools/perf/util/include/asm/unistd_32.h

vdr01 ~ #
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie man das fixen kann?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hallo,

würde es dir sehr viele Umstände bereiten mal zu testen, ob das Problem mit x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.12 noch existiert?

Das riecht förmlich nach einem neuen Grund einen stable-request für die ganzen virtualbox-4.1.12 Pakete zu erstellen   :Confused: 

----------

## 3PO

@ Polynomial-C,

kurz nach dem ich das Problem gepostet hatte, ist mir der Gedanke auch schon gekommen und ich habe die 4.1.12 installiert.  :Wink: 

Die 4.1.12 lässt sich problemlos installieren.  :Smile: 

```
vdr01 ~ # qlist -vI virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-4.1.12

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.1.12

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.12

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.12

vdr01 ~ #
```

----------

## Polynomial-C

Stable request erstellt (wenn auch mit leicht anderer Begründung): bug 412565

----------

